

Hacker News London meetup, Wednesday 25th September - dmitri1981
http://www.meetup.com/HNLondon/events/139404452/

======
johnwards
Nice to see that you have Mandy speaking. She is also speaking, as yet
unannounced talk, at [http://allyourbaseconf.com](http://allyourbaseconf.com)
this year.

------
dmitri1981
Videos of talks from previous events are online at
[http://vimeo.com/hnlondon](http://vimeo.com/hnlondon)

~~~
jsingleton
This is the talk that I gave at the previous event on hacking an electricity
monitor to work with a Raspberry Pi:
[http://vimeo.com/70302483](http://vimeo.com/70302483)

Deck: [https://speakerdeck.com/jpsingleton/raspberry-pi-
electricity...](https://speakerdeck.com/jpsingleton/raspberry-pi-electricity-
monitor)

Code: [https://github.com/jpsingleton/Raspberry-Pi-Electricity-
Moni...](https://github.com/jpsingleton/Raspberry-Pi-Electricity-Monitor)

Demo: [http://jpsingleton.github.io/](http://jpsingleton.github.io/)

Full write-up: [http://unop.co.uk/dev/raspberry-pi-electricity-
monitor/](http://unop.co.uk/dev/raspberry-pi-electricity-monitor/)

------
jsingleton
I can't go to this event but the previous ones that I've been to have been
great. Recommended.

------
lowglow
Weird. I Wonder why HN London makes front page, but when SFHN gets front page
we get banned?

~~~
dmitri1981
Not sure why you get banned. I always post HNLondon meetup announcements while
it is morning in UK and SF is asleep. At that time there is less competition
for the front page and it's possible to get there with just a few upvotes.
Once SF starts to wake up we inevitably get swept away.

------
lilpirate
Meetups like these generally have an overlapping crowd from other tech
community meetups like RoR, PHP, WordPress.

~~~
babuskov
And Hackers^H^H^H^H^H^H^H computer security experts, as well.

At least, the one time I went (I'm not from UK) I met a couple of guys who run
pen-test businesses. Apparently they were completely unaware of YC and got the
other meaning of word Hacker.

------
lukabratos
I'm coming. See you there guys/girls :P

------
savszymura
It would be cool to have on up North too!

~~~
jmcdowell
Hey! I've been to a few of the HNLondon meet ups and going to miss them a lot
when I'm back in Newcastle this year.

If you want to chat at all about potentially setting something up in the North
this year I'd be happy to help out. Not sure if I can dedicate myself full
time to it though due to final year university demands hence why I'm not
putting myself forward by myself to look into it.

~~~
dmitri1981
It does not take too much work to get it started.

1) Pick a decent venue that has space and it not too noisy

2) Announce it on HN

3) Invite interesting people to come along.

We started the London meetup this way and even completely screwed up step one.
You can see the original announcement at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1434964](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1434964)

------
caniscrator
Good. See you there !

------
dreen
See you there!

------
Daviey
Nearest Underground not listed on meetup page... It's London Bridge by the
seems of it.

Thanks

~~~
jsingleton
It's Old Street (northern line and national rail).

Map:
[https://maps.google.com/maps?q=Cowper+Street,+London](https://maps.google.com/maps?q=Cowper+Street,+London)

